# ReSiDeNt EvIl 4 on vista



## dansho (Mar 8, 2007)

i recently purchased resident evil 4 and tried it on my pc (xp pro) and it worked fiine.
But on my laptop it doesnt.
it has WINDOWS VISTA with MOBILE INTEL 945GM 256 MB graphic card on board.
plz reply!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You need to be more specific with the problem.


----------



## dansho (Mar 8, 2007)

wat i mean is dat the game crashes every time i try to launch it on my laptop.
this never happens on my comp with xp.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Run the game in Windows XP compatibility mode and see if you get the same problem.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

It could also be the onboard video you are using may not be supported.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oh yeah  I didn't noticed that (mixed up with another thread)


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

You purchased RE4?? The game isn't slated to release U.S. until May 14th or 15th.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

it's out in Europe. This is also an international forum.


----------



## dansho (Mar 8, 2007)

sorrie for the late reply....got my exam goin on!!!!


no it doesnt.... in fact the game doesnt even start up.
whenver i try to launch it, a black screen appears and then it goes back to the desktop..
and then a message dialog appears saying the game had stoppes responding.

actually this isnt the only game there many others which ive checked on xp (and it works) but doesnt on xp. and EVEN if some game does lauches (for like nfs carbon or most wanted) the laptop literally crawls... its sooooo slow even though ive also upgraded my ram to 1.5 G..

is it vista or wat.....HELP plz.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, laptops are not gaming machines. I would assume that the video card would be the culprit here.


----------



## torc89 (Jun 25, 2007)

i was thinking of getting re4 but i did not for that problem.
For need for speed carbon change compatability mode to windows 98 that should help
do the same for re4 install on a hard drive for xp and have ur laptop and desktop in a network share the game files on the xp system then open my network places then on the side hit show workgroup computers u should see ur laptop. Find the game files for re4 make a shortcut on the desktop have the disk in the laptop if needed that might work


----------

